# Mozart - KV 314 - Oboe Concerto in C major



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?

Douglas Boyd, oboe 
Chamber Orchestra of Europe conducted by Paavo Berglund


----------



## Scherzi Cat (8 mo ago)

I like it even better than the Flute Concerto No. 2. It was close though. I’ve been listening to this one lately:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Very good, David Theodore and Hansjörg Schellenberger as favourite players .


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

It's a good composition in my view. A 6.5 out of 10 in terms of how much I enjoy it.


----------

